

Django and Webpack - owaislone
https://github.com/owais/django-webpack-loader/

======
KNoureen
The ReadMe should start with an abstract explaining what the project does and
how I can benefit by using it.

Right now I have no clue what it is. Perhaps a clone of django-pipeline?

